# download, online



## DBLS

hola a todos

estoy haciendo una traducción para un site del portugués al español pero mi vocabulario "internauta" no es muy bueno,ademas se usan muchas en inglés, he buscado en las direcciones que puso Vanda en el forum pero no ha resultado...puedo poner "descargar" o dejo la palabra "download"? y "suporte Online" queda "soporte Online"?

Muchas gracias
Daniela


----------



## Vanda

Daniela,

Nosso pessoal, a maioria, não traduz esses termos. Escrevem no inglês mesmo: download, on-line. E os bons dicionários já trazem o termo. Confira aqui: (Aulete)
on-line 

download
Fazer (um) download
1 Inf.   - Gravar no computador (ger. pela internet) arquivo, programa etc. obtido em outro computador.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal também quase nunca se traduz, mas se tiver que o fazer, _'descarga_' é correcto e para _'on line', 'em linha'_.


----------



## Malunchi

"Descargar" e "Soporte online" estão ótimos. De fato, em sites em espanhol essas palavras são muito mais usuais que em inglês.


----------



## DBLS

Muchísimas gracias a todos


----------



## Kutz

Totalmente de acuerdo con "*descargar*", es el término que se usa en español, y también se usa "*soporte en línea*", en lugar de "soporte online".
¡Suerte!


----------



## Mangato

Kutz said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con "*descargar*", es el término que se usa en español, y también se usa "*soporte en línea*", en lugar de "soporte online".
> ¡Suerte!


 
Existe la tendencia, no sé si por snobismo o por ignorancia de utililizar terminos anglosajones, cuando son en ocasiones totalmente innecesarios. Y lo peor,  muchas veces quien los utiliza desconoce su significado

Espero que esta humilde opinión no moleste a nadie


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

- "Haceme _un print_ de lo que dijo Mangato así le doy _feedback_" 
- En qué página está?
- En doble ve doble ve doble ve, punto chirulito _dat com_

Ehhh? Que qué? Ah no! Así la cosa NO VÁ


----------



## DBLS

no molesta...estoy totalmente de acuerdo, es que aqui en Brasil se usan muchas palabras innecesarias del inglés, principalmente si son términos de internet.
Cambiaré "soporte online", por "en línea" (aqui jamás se usaria "em linha")

GRACIAS


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Yo no tengo nada contra los términos del inglés, pero una cosa es uso y otra abuso.
Soy una persona apacible y de buen carácter, pero cuando escucho esos ejemplos que puse anteriormente cuento hasta 100 para no tirarle encima un bidón de agua bendita al endemoniado que habla así.


----------



## Malunchi

Kutz said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con "*descargar*", es el término que se usa en español, y también se usa "*soporte en línea*", *en lugar de* "soporte online".
> ¡Suerte!



No. No se usa *en lugar de*. En todo caso se usa de las dos formas. Las dos son correctas pero, a mi criterio, "soporte online" es mucho más usual que "soporte en línea". 

Saludos


----------



## airosa

Ivonne do Tango said:


> punto chirulito


¿Chirulito? ¿Qué significa esta palabra, Ivonne? Nunca la escuché.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

airosa said:


> Ivonne do Tango said:
> 
> 
> 
> punto chirulito
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Chirulito? ¿Qué significa esta palabra, Ivonne? Nunca la escuché.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es una palabra inventada sin significado aprobado por academia alguna, se usa para cuando tenés que decir cualquier cosa.  Por ejemplo, cuando no sabés el nombre de alguien: "chirulito, mengano/menganito y pirulo/pirulito, etc. se fueron de caza".  La página web que nombré podría haberse llamado también www.pajaritosvoladores.com es una forma de decir, cuando tenés que nombrar algo que no existe o no conocés el nombre, o bien para ejemplificar.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## airosa

Gracias, Ivonne.


----------

